# Dumbo Rat Breeders BUCKS BEDS HERTS



## sickboy (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all, I am hoping I can find someone fairly local who has some baby dumbo rats for sale, my wife and I are looking to get a pair of males, preferably white with grey markings.

I am in Aylesbury but am willing to travel a reasonable distance.

I have checked the NFRS site and the two in Banbury are not opperational at the mo!

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Quite a few rat breeders do not breed their animals at this time of the year because they don't want them to be given away as Christmas presents. You're going to have some difficulty finding a good breeder at this time of the year.


----------



## sickboy (Dec 28, 2012)

I've found plenty, none r local!! the Banbury ones are inactive due to family reasons.. i appreciate ur info tho i did wonder if that would be the case. Thanks for the reply and info


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't help you with breeders I'm afraid  but you said you wanted ones that were grey and white - do you want them to stay that colour. I'm only saying this cos a common breed the husky/badger has an adorable triangle on their nose and are grey and white when young but will fade (roan) to all white so your better of getting a hooded grey or mis-marked or blues maybe? if you want them to keep their colour. Remember personality is more important than colour though - hope you find a good breeder and enjoy your ratties!


----------



## sickboy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I have just brought home 3 females from Pets at Home BUT--- (before the comments start) they were up for adoption, they had been brought in by a family who had moved and couldnt take them with them.

So... I will now be posting a new thread because they apparently hate being picked up_ it took they guy ages to get them boxed up for us!


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great! Hopefully the rats will be easy to tame and it was just the shop workers! Have fun  can't wait for pics


----------

